

9% Have Considered Quitting Their U.S. Citizenship - 1337biz
http://www.rasmussenreports.com/public_content/lifestyle/general_lifestyle/september_2013/9_have_considered_quitting_their_u_s_citizenship

======
pstack
Well, after all, our whole political system is founded on "if you don't like
it - leave". It's not like we've built any mechanisms into the foundation of
our system such that you should stay around and help with the formation of a
more perfect government or anything.

------
Pirate-of-SV
I'll trade a US Citizenship for my Swedish.

